# Moving to Dubai from Australia



## knreddy (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am moving to Dubai with my family and have few things to ask.

1. Company provided me accommodation at *Dunes Hotel Apartments, Al Barsha *- 2B/R serviced apartment for one month. Just wanted to know is the apartment is good, neat and anyone had any experience to share.

2. Considering renting 2B/R or 3B/R Apartment in *Bur Dubai or Marina*. Which place is better?. We want to stay closer to Shops, Restaurents, etc and at the same time in a secure and well maintained building. My Budget is 120K to 140K. Dont mind increasing the budget by 10K for a quality/worthy flat. Can someone recommed the buildings or towers plz.

3. *Banking*: Gone through most of the threads and found Emirates NBD is better. Anyone is availing their priority banking previleges and if so hows the experience. I am planning to go for Priority Banking. Please share your thoughts.

4. *Car* : Initially company providing 1 month rental car. There after I am planning to extend rental by 2 more months before buying a new car just to accustom to the driving in Dubai. Which Family car (Midsized 4X4) can anyone recommend in the budget of 50 to 60K AED. How about a 2 year old Toyota RAV4??..

Look forward answers from fellow expats.

Thanks inadvance
Knreddy


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

For that budget, the marina would nice.. it's newer etc.. this thread should help:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-marina-recommendations.html?highlight=marina

For the car check out the car's and driving thread.. there are quite a few recommendation in there.. you can sometimes get some great deals on used cars... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ng-dubai/82210-cars-driving-questions-66.html


----------



## knreddy (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks saraswat.


----------

